# Art Vs Craft---solved!!!



## ed4copies (May 13, 2011)

That's right!!  I took some time off today and went into my shop to relax and turn a couple pens (experiments).  Had to clean off a couple benches a bit to have space to work, and it gave me time to  reflect on the joys I have experienced in this shop---turning an occasional pen with my son, in his teens---banging out dozens of cigars every Thanksgiving and enjoying nearly every minute of it.

Then,  I reflected on my term "shop".  Realized when we went to shows, there were many who talked about the valuable creations they had made in THEIR STUDIO!!!!

AHA-----Another of life's GREAT problems SOLVED!!!!


IF you enjoy time in your SHOP----you are a craftsmen.

If, instead you go to your STUDIO to create masterpieces---You think you are an ARTIST!!!

So, watch what  you call your "creative space" when you speak to others, it could define you!!!

I know  you are all eternally grateful for this insight, you may post your accolades below!!!

I'm going back to my shop--the CA should be ready by now!!


----------



## hewunch (May 13, 2011)

SO if I go to my garage does that make me a mechanic? Because I have always wanted to be able to work on cars :biggrin:


----------



## edman2 (May 13, 2011)

Changing the sign over my work space to "Studio" effective at noon CDT!
I'll have my people contact your people to thank you. :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (May 13, 2011)

Studio? Don't think I'll EVER have one of those. I'm off to the Man Cave to work on my first Celtic Knot:wink: and YES, I will be forever grateful for your efforts.:biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 13, 2011)

Hot damn!!! I's a Artiest and last wek I coulnt even spel it.....Now bac to my studeio...


----------



## workinforwood (May 13, 2011)

My space is called Heaven and I am God! Ask my wife..she'll tell you what happens if you enter God's space unannounced. :devil:


----------



## nativewooder (May 13, 2011)

If you go from garage/shop/work area to STUDIO you will have to at least triple your prices and have one or two shows each year with hand written RSVP invitations so that you can arrange for catering!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (May 13, 2011)

*Artist*



ed4copies said:


> That's right!! I took some time off today and went into my shop to relax and turn a couple pens (experiments). Had to clean off a couple benches a bit to have space to work, and it gave me time to reflect on the joys I have experienced in this shop---turning an occasional pen with my son, in his teens---banging out dozens of cigars every Thanksgiving and enjoying nearly every minute of it.
> 
> Then, I reflected on my term "shop". Realized when we went to shows, there were many who talked about the valuable creations they had made in THEIR STUDIO!!!!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin::biggrin:hmmmm....to be an artist you must have spent at least 15 years living in an unheated loft in Greenwich Village with no running water and only part time electricity.  You must have sponged off your aging parents or grand parents for at least 10 years or until their untimely death.

In some special cases you may live in San Francisco for part of the 15 years if you also went to college at Berkley.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 13, 2011)

Now on a serious note, when at an art show I do use studio instead of shop, also components vs. kits, design vs. turn. It sure gives your customer a much better feeling than , I go out to my garage,turn a piece of wood on my lathe then take the kits parts and assemble it accourding to the instructions that comes with the kit.


----------



## G1Pens (May 13, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Now on a serious note, when at an art show I do use studio instead of shop, also components vs. kits, design vs. turn. It sure gives your customer a much better feeling than , I go out to my garage,turn a piece of wood on my lathe then take the kits parts and assemble it accourding to the instructions that comes with the kit.


 
Excellent point! 

So if we are selling pens, it really doesn't amount to a hill of beans what we think we are or what we call ourselves. Its really all about the buyers *perception* of what we are. That is where the rubber hits the road. As long as the buyer sees us as a craftsman and/or an artist then that is what matters.


----------



## Chasper (May 13, 2011)

Just to expand on your keen observations Ed,

I make pens in my "atelier" not the studio and definitely not the shop.  I can charge much more for pens that are made in an atelier.  We also keep a couple cars, lawnmower, scooter and assorted junk in the same atelier.

Hats make a difference as well.  I tried to grow a pony tail so customers would understand that I'm an artist, but my hair is too thin.  A beret will help prove that you are an artist in case they can't tell by looking at the pens.


----------



## DurocShark (May 13, 2011)

And "Studio" it shall be!


----------



## Russianwolf (May 13, 2011)

I have two sites

RussianwolfWoodworks

and

RussianwolfStudios


Guess I'm ahead of the game. :biggrin:


----------



## MarkD (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for solving the mystery Ed! 
So if I call my shop a "studio", and I call all  my pen kits  "components" and I call turning "creating", is there another name for  the tools we use? 
It might come in handy the next time I want to buy a new tool and my wife says "you already have enough tools".:biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 13, 2011)

MarkD said:


> Thanks for solving the mystery Ed!
> So if I call my shop a "studio", and I call all my pen kits "components" and I call turning "creating", is there another name for the tools we use?
> It might come in handy the next time I want to buy a new tool and my wife says "you already have enough tools".:biggrin:


 
Honey, I'm on my way to the" art supply store" to pick up some supplies for the studio so I can create a new and exciting piece of writing art.


----------



## MarkD (May 13, 2011)

I hope to score some good "art supplies" at the Grizzly tent sale tomorrow! :biggrin:


----------



## azamiryou (May 13, 2011)

MarkD said:


> is there another name for  the tools we use?



"Instruments". And when you have enough instruments, you can start buying implements and/or equipment.

Myself, I do my silver work in a studio and my turning in a shop... so I guess I'm both. Works for me, the wood shop work strikes me as more crafty and the silver studio work as more arty.


----------



## Gary Beasley (May 13, 2011)

We call our downstairs the dungeon. It was a studio for portraits before I put that all up and started dragging woodworking tools into it.
So what does that make me?


----------



## ed4copies (May 13, 2011)

Gary Beasley said:


> We call our downstairs the dungeon. It was a studio for portraits before I put that all up and started dragging woodworking tools into it.
> So what does that make me?


a vicious beast!! 

You see, once in a while, my "shop" is dubbed the "dungeon" as I descend the stairs.  All intelligent life in the vicinity is put on alert that it would be best NOT to descend same stairs, until I emerge----hopefully with an improved attitude.

So, consider it a "public service announcement" when you tell your significant, somewhat intelligent lifeforms that you are descending to the dungeon.  You have saved them pain and suffering!!!


----------



## Russianwolf (May 13, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> Gary Beasley said:
> 
> 
> > We call our downstairs the dungeon. It was a studio for portraits before I put that all up and started dragging woodworking tools into it.
> ...



Oddly enough, I do have my sword collection and a dragon skull down there too.


----------



## 76winger (May 13, 2011)

Chasper said:


> Just to expand on your keen observations Ed,
> 
> I make pens in my *"atelier"* not the studio and definitely not the shop.  I can charge much more for pens that are made in an atelier.  We also keep a couple cars, lawnmower, scooter and assorted junk in the same atelier.
> 
> Hats make a difference as well.  I tried to grow a pony tail so customers would understand that I'm an artist, but my hair is too thin.  A beret will help prove that you are an artist in case they can't tell by looking at the pens.



*Now we're learning to speak French in here. How cool is that?*

Wikipedia says: Atelier is the French word for "workshop" and in English is used principally for the workshop of an artist in the fine or decorative arts..."


----------



## Monty (May 13, 2011)

Chasper said:


> Just to expand on your keen observations Ed,
> 
> I make pens in my "atelier" not the studio and definitely not the shop.  I can charge much more for pens that are made in an atelier.  We also keep a couple cars, lawnmower, scooter and assorted junk in the same atelier.
> 
> Hats make a difference as well.  I tried to grow a pony tail so customers would understand that I'm an artist, but my hair is too thin.  A beret will help prove that you are an artist in case they can't tell by looking at the pens.



Very true. That is exactly what we make - *Origin: * French: * literally, pile of chips *(hence, workshop)


----------



## mrrichieboy (May 13, 2011)

I work in a Shop, which also doubles as my DogHouse (when I'm in it!!).  My wife has a studio upstairs, but I don't do anything in there!  I am a craftsman.  I like this whole discussion!!---Rich


----------



## Displaced Canadian (May 13, 2011)

My previous shop was in a sub-basement that was commonly called The Bat Cave. My personal area was called Skunk works. What does that make me?


----------



## ed4copies (May 13, 2011)

So, if I ever find myself in an atelier, I should peruse carefully to locate Mon-sewer Chas---pear'

Got it!!!


And to think, just a week or so ago, I knew him as Gerry====that's progress!!


----------



## alphageek (May 13, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> So, if I ever find myself in an atelier, I should peruse carefully to locate Mon-sewer Chas---pear'
> 
> Got it!!!
> 
> ...




I have no idea why your are looking in sewers for pears? :biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (May 13, 2011)

I suppose YOU think they grow on TREES???????


Sheesh!!


----------



## omb76 (May 13, 2011)

alphageek said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> > So, if I ever find myself in an atelier, I should peruse carefully to locate Mon-sewer Chas---pear'
> ...




Pears??  Is this the next Freebie Yippee??


----------



## Bill Sampson (May 13, 2011)

Interesting thread.
My shop or studio is called "Bills Therapy room". Does this make me a Therapist?
Bill Sampson, Richmond


----------



## alphageek (May 13, 2011)

LOL... I think my shop is called the great outdoors.

Mainly because the only time it is called anything is by my wife, when she says "yuch it stinks out here!!"   Lets just say stabilized woods, acrylics and other materials aren't popular around my house while being turned.

Although I have considered calling it a sanitarium, since its where I tend to try and go when other things in life drive me crazy.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 13, 2011)

*Li'l Abner*



Displaced Canadian said:


> My previous shop was in a sub-basement that was commonly called The Bat Cave. My personal area was called Skunk works. What does that make me?


 
I believe the phrase "Skonk Works" as well as "candied skonk eyeballs for desert" originated in the comic strip by Al Capp. Lockheed "borrowed" Skonk Works and modified it to Skunk Works for some their classified projects. Be careful how you use it because it is a registered trade mark of Lockheed-Martin.


----------



## mredburn (May 13, 2011)

:biggrin:





Displaced Canadian said:


> My previous shop was in a sub-basement that was commonly called The Bat Cave. My personal area was called Skunk works. What does that make me?


 

Lonely......................................:biggrin:


----------



## Displaced Canadian (May 13, 2011)

HA HA HA.... You suck:biggrin:


----------



## PenMan1 (May 13, 2011)

Ed:
If you're working a really high end audience like Buckhead, Johns Creek, or "Amen Corner" in Augusta, it not your shop OR your studio..... It's your SALON

And, one of them little sissy French Baret hats, some rose colored sunglasses, puchalie oil cologne and a bad attitude really helps sell the whole concept. Of course, a director's chair with a folding cocktail table attached with your name and your SALON's name embroidered on it is a given.

Been there, done that and as Roy says, "got the T shirt".

On the other hand, some of these shows hand out as much as $5,000 cash to best in show. 

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE to buy those goofy blue glasses?


----------



## mredburn (May 13, 2011)

Where I come from they spell Salon with two  O"s


----------



## PenMan1 (May 13, 2011)

mredburn said:


> Where I come from they spell Salon with two  O"s



ROTFLMAO.  Has two "o"s in my world, too, Mike. Some of those guys take themselves WAY too seriously. It's just paint and canvas


----------



## EBorraga (May 14, 2011)

My neihbors call my shop the "Concert Venue":biggrin:. There's usually loud and obnoxious music coming from within. Even late into the night on occasions.


----------



## MesquiteMan (May 14, 2011)

If I started calling my shop a studio or atelier, my friends would disown me and wonder what kind of crack I was smoking.  We are just not sophisticated for that kinda talk around here!


----------



## ed4copies (May 14, 2011)

You could join Gerry W,
we could call you

Mon-sewer  "Mess-kwi--tay"
You'll need a beret!!
The cap just doesn't fit the image!!


----------



## Wood Butcher (May 14, 2011)

And if n ya stick yourn head in the oven that makes ya a biscuit, right?


----------



## wizard (May 14, 2011)

Wood Butcher said:


> *And if n ya stick yourn head in the oven that makes ya a biscuit, right?*



Nope...just suicidal..

Doesn't Curtis have to turn and curl his mustache up at the corners along with the Beret?


----------



## wizard (May 14, 2011)

Sorry..my bad...


----------



## ed4copies (May 14, 2011)

wizard said:


> Wood Butcher said:
> 
> 
> > *And if n ya stick yourn head in the oven that makes ya a biscuit, right?*
> ...



As I visualized that, I broke out laughing---but it COULD work!!!

Think your pens just experienced a 200% price increase, Mon-sewer Mes-kwi-tay!!!:highfive::good::good:


----------



## MesquiteMan (May 14, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> You could join Gerry W,
> we could call you
> 
> Mon-sewer  "Mess-kwi--tay"
> ...









Oh, come on now.  Looks pretty good to me, dontcha think?:biggrin:

I gotta go.  Need to head back to my atelier to toil on some sophisticated writing instruments.


----------



## ed4copies (May 14, 2011)

You're alright, Curtis!!!


----------



## MesquiteMan (May 14, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> You're alright, Curtis!!!



More like off in the head for creating such an image!


----------



## ed4copies (May 14, 2011)

Quite acceptable English, too------

for a ferener!!


----------

